# lo studio matto e disperatissimo alla ricerca della perfezione



## LDS (25 Ottobre 2014)

sono in un periodo in cui ho " molto tempo libero ", si vabbè, è un eufemismo, ovviamente, dopo le 13 ore al giorno di lavoro...diciamo che sto dedicando i miei giorni liberi interamente allo studio.

mi sto preparando per i concorsi e sono sotto con tutta la geografia vitivinicola mondiale.
più passo tempo sui libri più mi rendo conto di quanto mare magnum ci sia nella disciplina che pratico prima di raggiungere la perfezione.

allora mi sono fermato un attimo a riflettere ai grandi artisti di ogni epoca e di ogni campo....
per raggiungere la perfezione, il massimo livello, per essere i migliori si è costretti a sacrificare gran parte della propria esistenza, salute, affetti, emozioni per dedicarsi interamente.
penso ai grandi geni della musica, ai professionisti che passano decine di ore al giorno con il pianoforte.
sono altresì uno scacchista semi-professionista e quando ero molto più giovane ( 16-24) passavo tante ore a studiare scacchi, oggi vedo i professionisti ad alto livello che sostengono di studiare 6-7 ore al giorno minimo tutti i giorni.

la perfezione richiede moltissimo tempo.

veniamo al dunque....ne vale la pena?

recentemente 4 persone a cui ho spiegato cosa sto facendo e come sto impostando la mia vita mi hanno dato del matto e mi hanno posto la stessa domanda.
nell'ordine mia madre;
 due grandi amiche, persone squisite che mi accompagnano da oramai 15 anni.
Elena.

mi hanno chiesto: ma supponi di aver ottenuto quello che stai inseguendo, supponi che ci riuscirai, ti ci vorrà quanto? una decina d'anni minimo, ma veramente minimo. Sarai felice?
Vuoi fare un cammino come lo stai facendo adesso, da solo, accompagnato da persone random.
Non ti interessa una famiglia?

La ricerca della perfezione e i suoi sacrifici.

quando me ne andai dall'Italia 2 anni fa la mia ragazza di allora che lasciai mi disse, ricordati il film the family man, perché un giorno potrebbe essere la tua vita con la sostanziale differenza che a) non guiderai una ferrari; b) non potrai tornare indietro e abbracciare i tuoi figli.

Sono semplici osservazioni, il mio cammino per diventare il numero 1 nel mio campo è cominciato da 2 anni.
una cosa sola so.
con il 2015 avrò 2 professioni, una sarà la dedizione al mio lavoro come sommelier al servizio del cliente.
l'altra sarà la competizione in cui mi cimenterò fino a quando non vincerò quello che voglio vincere.

spero solo di non ingobbirmi come leopardi!


----------

